# Schnurkorb / Stripping Basket



## Chris7 (18. Mai 2004)

Mach´s mit... Diese Erfahrung mußte ich bei meinen letzten Ausflügen ans Wasser leider auch machen.

Das Gewässer, an dem ich mich im Fliegenfischen versuche, ist ja leider kein schmahler Forellenbach, bei dem man mit Würfen von maximal zehn Metern alles abdecken bzw. befischen kann. Folglich habe ich auch immer reichlich Schnur "draußen". Oder besser gesagt: Zu meinen Füßen liegend, sich um Äste wickelnd, unter Steinen verkeilend... Sprich: Frust auslösend!

Und damit muß jetzt Schluß sein! Sonst fliegt nämlich irgendwann noch mal die kürzlich erst erworbene Fliegenrute samt Rolle und dieser sch..ß Schnur ins besagte Gewässer!

Die Lösung hierfür müßte ja eigentlich ein Schnurfangkorb oder, auf "Neudeutsch" gesagt, Stripping Basket sein!?

Die Auswahl ist ja auf diesem Gebiet nicht so sonderlich doll!? Nur wenige Händler haben Schnurkörbe im Sortiment bzw. bieten sie in ihren Katalogen oder Shops an. 

Ganz herausragend scheint ja die megageile, sauteure Plastikwanne von Orvis zu sein. Die sticht mir ja auch schon seit einigen Tagen in der Nase, wenn da nur der Preis nicht wäre. Gibt es mitlerweile einen Anbieter, der das Teil zu "taschengeldfreundlichen" Konditionen anbietet?

Auf der anderen Seite habe ich bei einem Händler einen Korb gefunden, der zwar keine Noppen besitzt, dafür mit knapp EUR 16,00 aber ziemlich günstig ist. 

Jetzt meine Frage: Ist der Preisunterschied gerechtfertigt? Sollte ich doch mehr investieren und den Orvis nehmen?

Klar kann mir hier keiner die Entscheidung abnehmen, aber ich vertraue in dem Fall einfach auf Eure Erfahrung.

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schnurkorb / Stripping Basket*

Ich benutze seit Jahren den Orviskorb. Alles andere (Selbstbauten) waren echte Kompromisse und hielten nicht sehr lange. Für die Küste ist es unandingbar, Ansonsten verhakt sich deine Schnur im Tang oder treibt unkontrolliert ab. Für stehende Gewässer kann ein Netzkorb (Ron Thomson, Outfitters, etc) reichen. Für die Küste sind die bei mir durchgefallen. Orvis langt ja sehr beherzt zu beim Preis. Der ist auch festgenagelt und kaum in D unter 67 zu bekommen. Ich habe bisher meine Orviskörbe (und auch für einige Boardies) aus USA bezogen. Dort konnte ich die Wanne für bummelig 39Euro kaufen.


----------



## Calle (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schnurkorb / Stripping Basket*

Hallo Chris,

guck mal hier: http://www.fliegenbinderei.de/ und dann unter Schnurkorb. Vielleicht wird der Deinen Ansprüchen ja auch gerecht!!??

Grüße Carsten


----------



## snoekbaars (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schnurkorb / Stripping Basket*

Grüß' Dich Chris?!?

 Also ich bin Jemand, der eher gerne mit preisWERTEM Gerät fischt. Ich habe zwar auch das eine oder andere EdelTeil, aber ich kann mir nicht nur Solches leisten.
 Ich hatte inzwischen mehrere ausprobiert und in längeren Zeitlichen Abständen zwei davon gekauft.
 Mein erster war einer von "Hardwear" oder "Outfitters". Bei Dürkop hatte ich den, glaub ich, erstanden. egal .. ich glaub die beiden sind baugleich. Schlecht war er nicht. Im Gegensatz zum Orvis langwierig und umständlich aufzubauen und anzusschnallen. War auch gut verarbeitet ... aber ein paar Sollbruch und -rissstellen waren schon klar. Dieser Schnurkorb hat ein Netz im Boden und ein paar Schlaufen, die das verheddern verhindern sollen. Das ist auch alles ganz gut, solange Du nicht im Wasser mit Wellen stehst. Wellen schmeissen aber von unten alles durcheinander.
 Zwischendurch hatte ich mir, in einem Anfall von Reichtum den von Orvis gekauft. Der ist geschlossen, mit dem Gurt innerhalb von 2 Sekunden angelegt, und hat m.E. nur den Nachteil, dass WellenWasser, das von oben reinschwappt nicht rauslaufen kann. Ausser, dass es halt etwas mehr Transportvolumen benötigt ist das Ding perfekt und unkaputtbar, denn ich hab mir wenige KLEINE Ablauflöcher reingebohrt.

 Nach meiner Ansicht ist das Ding absolut sein Geld wert!!!
 BTW ... was kostet der denn aktuell ... meinen hatte ich für ca. DM 120,- oder so bekommen.

 Meinen anderen kommte ich glücklicherweise für gutes Geld auf dem Flohmarkt verhökern. Er war wenig benutzt.

 CU
 Ralph


----------



## Chris7 (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schnurkorb / Stripping Basket*

Danke für Eure Tips und Erfahrungsberichte!

Dann werde ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und mir den Orvis zulegen. Vielleicht habe ich ja das Glück und muß in Kürze beruflich nach Amiland... sieht ganz gut aus...


----------



## snoekbaars (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schnurkorb / Stripping Basket*

Der Basket von Calle, hier im Thread, macht vom Foto her einen guten Eindruck.
  Es scheint ein recht praktikables Imitat zu sein.
  Der von Orvis erscheint mir nur etwas größer und stabiler, aber dieser hier scheint auch ausreichend groß zu sein.
  Ich denke aber, die anatomische Formgebung erscheint etwas praktikabler.
 Zudem hat sich für mich auch die Einbuchtung für die Rutenablage des Orvis-Korbes als MANCHMAL ganz komfortabel erwiesen, wenn man mal bis zur Hüfte im Wasser stehend beide Hände frei haben wollte.

  Tight lines!


----------



## Karstein (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schnurkorb / Stripping Basket*

@ chris7: ich habe auch nur einen Schnurkorb von Cabela´s aus weichem Netzmaterial mit Drahtverstagungen. Zum Waten ist er ungeeignet, aber für die Boots- und Uferangelei reicht er vollends aus. Kostete meiner Meinung nach 15 Euro in dem Dreh.


----------



## Chris7 (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schnurkorb / Stripping Basket*

Jou, danke! 

Werde mir jetzt erst mal den günstigen von Ron Thompson zulegen und dann, wenn´s denn hinhaut, den superdupermegageilen Orvis aus den Staaten.


----------



## Bellyman (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schnurkorb / Stripping Basket*














Wie wäre es damit:
Genial einfach und unschlagbar preiswert (ca. 4,- Euronen) und hält bisher 2 Jahre.


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schnurkorb / Stripping Basket*

Der ist gut Michael #6  Ich habe bisher eigenbauten mit eingeklebten Tüllen von Silikontuben gesehen. Das hielt nicht besonders lange. 

Danke für den guten Tip #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schnurkorb / Stripping Basket*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe bisher eigenbauten mit eingeklebten Tüllen von Silikontuben gesehen. Das hielt nicht besonders lange.


...... stimmt Tim, aber Einige haben das Ganze etwas cleverer gelöst und die Tüllen von unten gesichert (verschraubt ?? ).
Das hält dann fast ewig....


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schnurkorb / Stripping Basket*

Jo Vossi hab ich schon gesehen. Mit Silikon ausgefüllt und dann von unten verschraubt. Ist ne sehr gute Idee.

Die Kabelstrapseversion gefällt mir auch gutr. Allerdings hat man dann die Löcher unten in der Wanne. Da sammelt sich dann ja Wasser. Müsste man auch abdichten.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schnurkorb / Stripping Basket*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> .... Da sammelt sich dann ja Wasser. Müsste man auch abdichten.


......Ja nö....ist klar.....wenn man so kurze Beine hat wie Du, dazu noch so schlecht wirft...dann muss man halt immer bis zu den Brustwarzen im Wasser stehen  :q  :q  :q 
Und dann läuft Wasser in das Körbschen......

Im Ernst,..... die Löcher sind gar nicht so verkehrt (wenn man nicht zu tief watet)..... und die Bellyversion von Bellyman ist artähnlich, aber flacher..... da läuft das eingestrippte Waser gleich wieder schön aus dem Korb raus....


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schnurkorb / Stripping Basket*

Bei mir ist nur ein Bein zu kurz :q  :q  :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schnurkorb / Stripping Basket*



			
				TIM schrieb:
			
		

> Jahresboardferkel 2003


 .... geht das denn schon wieder los  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## htp55 (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schnurkorb / Stripping Basket*

Habe noch folgenden Link gefunden:

www.xxl-fishing.de/datas/tt-fly-schusskorb.html     #4


----------



## Truttafriend (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schnurkorb / Stripping Basket*

Hi Hi  
Das ist die Seite von martin #6  
Moderator im Anglerboard  :m


----------



## marioschreiber (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schnurkorb / Stripping Basket*

Also haben wir auch in "unserem" Forum Experten !  *g*


----------



## Chris7 (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schnurkorb / Stripping Basket*

Hört Ihr jezt wohl mit dem Schweinskram auf!   #d 

Ich dulde es nicht, wenn man meine Beiträge oder Fragen für so nen Schweinskram mißbraucht! Schaut Euch mal das offizielle Regelwerk an  #4         

Trotzdem Danke für Eure Tips!  :m


----------



## Truttafriend (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schnurkorb / Stripping Basket*

Sorry Chris für meine Entgleisung #h


----------



## Chris7 (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schnurkorb / Stripping Basket*

Ja, ist ok!

Ich weiß ja wie das geht... Ehe man sich versieht hat man so´n Boardferkel an der Backe! Und dann? Ist man sozusagen gebranntmarkt und wenn man dann mal auf so nem Treffen auftaucht, dann zeigen se alle mit dem Finger auf einen... War ja früher in der Schule schon so! Der, der, der nix dafür kann, der hat immer den Ärger gekriegt!


----------



## Truttafriend (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schnurkorb / Stripping Basket*

Du bist der erste Mensch der mich wirklich versteht  


Willst du mich heiraten?  :q


----------



## Chris7 (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Schnurkorb / Stripping Basket*

...   :c   ... geht doch nicht!   #d    Bin doch schon verheiratet!  :c 

Obwohl... so´n kleines Ferkel...  :k


----------

